

Startup Email: Monitor your bounce messages - drusenko
http://david.weebly.com/1/post/2008/06/startup-email-monitor-your-bounce-messages.html

======
josefresco
Sending mass email from your own server/IP is a recipe for disaster. Prepare
to be blacklisted by all the major ISP's. ConstantContact protects you from
that risk and that's why they charge (but not per email as the article states)

~~~
ScottWhigham
No doubt - been there, done that.

